# Hurricane Ida



## Surffshr

Y’all be careful and dang sure make your preps.


----------



## MudSkipper

We appreciate the thoughts and prayers. Some of my family will evacuate. I am essential so I will stay. I'm in Baton Rouge. My daughter lives considerably south and their parish is under mandatory evacuation. Hunker down. Stock up on wine, beer, and toilet paper.


----------



## chrisbalgero

Leaving NOLA and headed East to the beach


----------



## Capt.Ron

Riding it out, the eye will be beautiful


----------



## MudSkipper

chrisbalgero said:


> Leaving NOLA and headed East to the beach


Stay safe on your trip!


----------



## jmrodandgun

MudSkipper said:


> We appreciate the thoughts and prayers. Some of my family will evacuate. I am essential so I will stay. I'm in Baton Rouge. My daughter lives considerably south and their parish is under mandatory evacuation. Hunker down. Stock up on wine, beer, and toilet paper.


Garden District checking in . I think the record for BTR is in the 70mph range. If we are really looking at 100mph winds we are going to have a real problem.


----------



## omegadef

We are hunkering down to ride in Zachary. 
We will see 100mph winds and it will likely be a cat 5 at landfall.


----------



## Capt.Ron

Staying in Chauvin


----------



## new2theflats

Stay safe and we will see you in late October for the winter.


----------



## Surffshr

Y’all post SITREPs here if you can. I hate watching these things, but most of us live with it. Would like to know that folks are ok.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Y'all please stay safe and do what you think is best. I just got back from Du Large last weekend. Have a lot of friends down there. If you are questioning evacuating, go. If you can buy it at Walmart, leave it.


----------



## devrep

hope it goes as well as possible for ya'll.


----------



## ifsteve

Home in Bay Saint Louis under mandatory evacuation at 10 am this morning. House prepared as we can be. Just pray the flooding stays less than 7ft but not looking good.


----------



## MudSkipper

jmrodandgun said:


> Garden District checking in . I think the record for BTR is in the 70mph range. If we are really looking at 100mph winds we are going to have a real problem.


From memory Andrew winds were at least 90, but I don't know if that was gust or sustained. Lived on the edge of the Garden District then and lost power for a week. Glad to see Mid City is making a revival. Stay safe.


----------



## Goatlips

jmrodandgun said:


> Garden District checking in . I think the record for BTR is in the 70mph range. If we are really looking at 100mph winds we are going to have a real problem.


City park area prepared and hoping for the best.


----------



## Gary240

Praying for no significant impacts.


----------



## FlatsMafia

If you can get out get out! Prepare for the worst hope and pray for the best! Praying for y’all!


----------



## omegadef

Goatlips said:


> City park area prepared and hoping for the best.


There's more LA people here than I thought.


----------



## Tripletail

Yall stay safe! Here in bama praying for ya!


----------



## Surffshr

Ida done got my ass out of there.


----------



## PaytonWP

Capt.Ron said:


> Riding it out, the eye will be beautiful



Be sure to take some video. Maybe even string up a kite or two.


----------



## MikeChamp12

Stay safe my brothers and sisters.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

Can not even imagine a CAT 4 or 5, had over $60k of damage from Florence, which was a CAT 1 but sat there for 3 days. 

Hope everyone stays safe, please post up any local agencies to contribute to help out, already know the big ones, but maybe the local ones will get help out faster. The Cajun Navy helped us here in NC, want to return the favor however I can.


----------



## fishnpreacher

My prayers for you folks in the Gulf region. Be safe, I want to see a "Here" at the roll call!


----------



## ifsteve

Water just up to my pad in BSL and going to continue rising till tonight. At least the tide is "falling" so that helps a tiny bit. Can't even fathom the folks down in south central LA.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah

Praying for all who are in the path of this dangerous storm. I did not evacuate from Homestead, and was at Ground Zero in the Eye of Andrew, when it made landfall. I wished I had evacuated back then. Ida looks to be the same size and strength as Andrew was back then. This is a very bad situation. Stay safe everyone, and keep the rest of us posted, as much as possible!


----------



## NealXB2003

Stay safe!


----------



## drewbirch

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## abain225

All prepped up and riding it out here in Denham Springs. Hope all you guys stay safe and get through it with minimal impact.


----------



## MudSkipper

I'm worried about @Capt.Ron the eye will pass over Chauvin in a little bit. That town is just south of Houma. Hope he decided to make a break for it.


----------



## jmrodandgun

MudSkipper said:


> I'm worried about @Capt.Ron


Pretty sure I saw on the gram he bugged out. 

I'm in the garden district in BTR. Lots and lots of massive oaks and one shitbird neighbor who's got two big pines hanging over my boat house. I decided to let the skiff ride out the storm in the driveway where nothing can fall on top of it. No generator. I don't see the sense in turning gasoline into noise to keep a fridge and box fan running. The kids don't mind the heat too much. 

Let it rip!


----------



## Capt.Ron

I’m 30 miles inland , it’s bad.


----------



## NealXB2003

__ https://www.facebook.com/jake.serigne.58/posts/2647001308935634



That video is the bait shop at delacroix.


----------



## devrep

jmrodandgun said:


> Pretty sure I saw on the gram he bugged out.
> 
> I'm in the garden district in BTR. Lots and lots of massive oaks and one shitbird neighbor who's got two big pines hanging over my boat house. I decided to let the skiff ride out the storm in the driveway where nothing can fall on top of it. No generator. I don't see the sense in turning gasoline into noise to keep a fridge and box fan running. The kids don't mind the heat too much.
> 
> Let it rip!


that changes when the power stays out for weeks.


----------



## Jason M

jmrodandgun said:


> Pretty sure I saw on the gram he bugged out.
> 
> I'm in the garden district in BTR. Lots and lots of massive oaks and one shitbird neighbor who's got two big pines hanging over my boat house. I decided to let the skiff ride out the storm in the driveway where nothing can fall on top of it. No generator. I don't see the sense in turning gasoline into noise to keep a fridge and box fan running. The kids don't mind the heat too much.
> 
> Let it rip!


We've got friends in the Garden District also that stayed. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## ifsteve

Its so upsetting when I see things like posted from a neighbor last night. They were sharing someone's FB post who had left but their parents stayed. People were asking if someone with a boat could go there and rescue their parents. This while it was getting dark and wind in the area was still way over hurricane strength. I feel terrible that those people were in that situation but there was no surprise here. We knew for several days that this was going to be a monster storm and where it was headed. In these situations the focus needs to be on restoring power and water and clearing roads not making emergency rescues. Now I get there are some circumstances where some people must stay. But those are rare exceptions. 

We lost power sometime during the night so can't see my cameras this morning to know if there is much mess to deal with. Water peaked at about 7ft so about 3-4ft under the house. Should be ok. Prayers for all those west of the river. What a disaster.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Jason M said:


> We've got friends in the Garden District also that stayed. Sending good vibes your way.


It's all good in the hood. A few dents and dings but otherwise in good shape. Learned the hard way that our 100 year old house some leaky windows 

I had a weather station in my front yard but something smoked it around 9:30pm. It's gone. I found a few pieces but can't locate the rest. Highest recorded gusts were in the 60's on the southern side of the house before it went kaput. 

Trying to work my way east to help out some friends. Saw some pictures a little while ago and shit is real fucked up.


----------



## Zika

ifsteve said:


> Its so upsetting when I see things like posted from a neighbor last night. They were sharing someone's FB post who had left but their parents stayed. People were asking if someone with a boat could go there and rescue their parents. This while it was getting dark and wind in the area was still way over hurricane strength. I feel terrible that those people were in that situation but there was no surprise here. We knew for several days that this was going to be a monster storm and where it was headed. In these situations the focus needs to be on restoring power and water and clearing roads not making emergency rescues. Now I get there are some circumstances where some people must stay. But those are rare exceptions.
> 
> We lost power sometime during the night so can't see my cameras this morning to know if there is much mess to deal with. Water peaked at about 7ft so about 3-4ft under the house. Should be ok. Prayers for all those west of the river. What a disaster.


Agree there are rare exceptions when someone can't evacuate. But first responders shouldn't be forced to put their own lives in jeopardy for someone else's stupidity or stubbornness. If you stay, be prepared to ride it out and accept responsibility for those actions. 

Glad you fared well guys. Thousands of others weren't so lucky and the effects are going to linger for months, even years. Hoping for a speedy recovery for all!


----------



## ifsteve

Zika said:


> Agree there are rare exceptions when someone can't evacuate. But first responders shouldn't be forced to put their own lives in jeopardy for someone else's stupidity or stubbornness. If you stay, be prepared to ride it out and accept responsibility for those actions.
> 
> Glad you fared well guys. Thousands of others weren't so lucky and the effects are going to linger for months, even years. Hoping for a speedy recovery for all!


Reports mostly good for our area. Unlike Zeta which smashed us last October. So thankful we skated on this one. Always a tough paradigm. Pray a storm doesn't impact you but knowing full well that if it doesn't then some other area IS getting whacked.


----------



## MudSkipper

We made it with no issues. No power. Just got a little cell service back.


----------



## NealXB2003

Hopefully the looting is kept to a minimum in the aftermath, too


----------



## Elusive Porpi

Wont be able to check on my marsh camp in cocodrie until the weekend. Pretty sure she is gone gone, but ya never know. I had ACL surgery on Thursday( horrible timing) so im waiting on my brother to get down there and see what it looks like. It had a good run, and the last one my family had was taken by Andrew, so this one has had a good run.


----------



## MudSkipper

NealXB2003 said:


> Hopefully the looting is kept to a minimum in the aftermath, too


Looting is in full flower in New Orleans as I understand it. Typical


----------



## devrep

MudSkipper said:


> Looting is in full flower in New Orleans as I understand it. Typical


it's not looting, it's foraging now. they have a right to it as reparations.


----------



## Mark H

Elusive Porpi said:


> Wont be able to check on my marsh camp in cocodrie until the weekend. Pretty sure she is gone gone, but ya never know. I had ACL surgery on Thursday( horrible timing) so im waiting on my brother to get down there and see what it looks like. It had a good run, and the last one my family had was taken by Andrew, so this one has had a good run.


Good on your brother. Hope you have a happy surprise.


----------



## Mark H

MudSkipper said:


> Looting is in full flower in New Orleans as I understand it. Typical


My father used to say when you squeeze a bunch of people too close together in big cities, it makes some of them crazy.


----------



## MudSkipper

My daughter lives in Luling. They were told not to expect power for 2 months.


----------



## Elusive Porpi

MudSkipper said:


> My daughter lives in Luling. They were told not to expect power for 2 months.


My buddy just got back to his house in Luling today. He said it looked like a war zone. And he heard the same about power. 1 or 2 months. I’m in assumption parish and my power came on this morning. I’m very lucky I live so close to a school


----------



## jmrodandgun

NOAA aerial photography of Ida damage.





__





Hurricane IDA Imagery






storms.ngs.noaa.gov


----------



## Marshdweller08

jmrodandgun said:


> NOAA aerial photography of Ida damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane IDA Imagery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> storms.ngs.noaa.gov


Damn! It looks like Paw Joe's house got fucked up bad. Man, I hate to see that kind of destruction. I don't know where exactly Ron's house is, but I hope it is not destroyed. Prayers for all in LA!


----------



## Marshdweller08

Marshdweller08 said:


> Damn! It looks like Paw Joe's house got fucked up bad. Man, I hate to see that kind of destruction. I don't know where exactly Ron's house is, but I hope it is not destroyed. Prayers for all in LA!


Oh shit, I was looking at the wrong house. His is GONE!


----------



## Surffshr

jmrodandgun said:


> NOAA aerial photography of Ida damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane IDA Imagery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> storms.ngs.noaa.gov


I’ve never seen this product before. Do you know if it is new?


----------



## jmrodandgun

Surffshr said:


> I’ve never seen this product before. Do you know if it is new?


It's been around for a while. Storm response imagery has been around as far back as 2003. You can toggle between before an after images as well. Freaky shit.





__





National Geodetic Survey - Emergency Response Imagery Index







storms.ngs.noaa.gov


----------



## fatman

Marshdweller08 said:


> I don't know where exactly Ron's house is, but I hope it is not destroyed.


Heard through the grapevine that he made it down this morning; boat and house were in relatively good shape, maybe five shingles off the roof....


----------



## MudSkipper

Went to Luling and Boutte. War zone is pretty accurate. I don't think I've ever seen so many power poles snapped. Driving south on I 10 looks Ok until you pass Gonzales. It goes downhill from there. I feel very lucky. Ya'll stay safe.


----------



## NealXB2003

Anybody heard how delacroix faired? Have a trip booked at the end of the month, fingers crossed that the lodge and marina will be back up and running soon.


----------



## ifsteve

NealXB2003 said:


> Anybody heard how delacroix faired? Have a trip booked at the end of the month, fingers crossed that the lodge and marina will be back up and running soon.


Check out Sweetwater Marina's post on FB. They are providing updates.


----------



## DBStoots

Elusive Porpi said:


> Wont be able to check on my marsh camp in cocodrie until the weekend. Pretty sure she is gone gone, but ya never know. I had ACL surgery on Thursday( horrible timing) so im waiting on my brother to get down there and see what it looks like. It had a good run, and the last one my family had was taken by Andrew, so this one has had a good run.


Ron Ratliff was telling me recently that the fish camps had beer names (Schlitz Camp, Bud Camp, Dixie Camp, etc.) as the cisterns were painted to look like beer cans. Was this one of yours?


----------



## Elusive Porpi

DBStoots said:


> Ron Ratliff was telling me recently that the fish camps had beer names (Schlitz Camp, Bud Camp, Dixie Camp, etc.) as the cisterns were painted to look like beer cans. Was this one of yours?


LOL, Ive never heard of that, but it could be. My camp is on the south side of Moss bay. Our cicstern is below the camp so not sure i am part of those camps. That may be the camps on Oak bayou.


----------



## MudSkipper

I used to fish a lot south of Montegut years ago. There was a huge camp that had Budweiser painted on the roof way out in the marsh by itself. It was a landmark for us. I have no clue if it was still there, even before the storm.


----------



## LastCast

Prayers are everyone. We went through Andrew in S Florida. Don't wish it on anyone


----------



## geronimo

jmrodandgun said:


> NOAA aerial photography of Ida damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane IDA Imagery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> storms.ngs.noaa.gov


Fascinating, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MudSkipper

Just read Biden was headed to Louisiana. I feel much better now.  What a cretin.


----------



## MudSkipper

Prayers out to all those affected in the N. East. Hard for me to understand why there are more deaths there.


----------



## Capt.Ron

Everything is fucked.


----------



## DBStoots

I scheduled volunteer time (3 days) with Samaritan's Purse to help out in Houma, but could not find flights to NOLA. Here's a link to the web site if anyone would like to donate or volunteer to help. I'm hoping to get back down there soon.

Helping After Hurricane Ida


----------



## MudSkipper

Capt.Ron said:


> Everything is fucked.


Glad to see you are alive. Prayers out to everyone down that way.


----------



## Elusive Porpi

Finally got word on my marsh camp in Cocodrie- It didnt make it. Was built right after Andrew. RIP 
Before- 









After-


----------



## new2theflats

So sorry.


----------



## DBStoots

Elusive Porpi said:


> Finally got word on my marsh camp in Cocodrie- It didnt make it. Was built right after Andrew. RIP
> Before-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After-


So sorry about this.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Hate to see that! Plans to rebuild?


----------



## ifsteve

Just so awful in south LA. Storm after storm for two years how. Several bad enough for a lifetime yet they just keep compounding up.


----------



## Elusive Porpi

fishnpreacher said:


> Hate to see that! Plans to rebuild?


We are going to build another camp. Not sure it will be in the marsh this time. I only want to build one more as me and my family do all the building.

thinking hard about a double wide shipping container camp on land. I want something indestructible.


----------



## MudSkipper

Sorry about your loss. My son-in-law's family camp at Grand Isle is gone. Just some pilings now. I'm not sure what they are going to do. Lots to think about.


----------



## Marshdweller08

Elusive Porpi said:


> Finally got word on my marsh camp in Cocodrie- It didnt make it. Was built right after Andrew. RIP
> Before-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After-


Damn, sorry. That really sucks to say the least. Y'all gonna rebuild?


----------



## PaytonWP

Dang I hate to see that. I’m sure y’all will build back even better. @redchaser did you make it through unscathed?


----------



## redchaser

PaytonWP said:


> Dang I hate to see that. I’m sure y’all will build back even better. @redchaser did you make it through unscathed?


Yeah I’m in Lafayette which is a bit west of the areas that were impacted. I spend a ton of time in the areas that were hardest hit and the damage is unfathomable.


----------



## sjrobin

Ida was really a fifteen to twenty mile wide F3 tornado. Small but powerful. These hurricanes are wearing people down and the season has two months to go.


----------



## Capt.Ron

Just found out that I will be homeless in 2 weeks …….


----------



## Marshdweller08

Capt.Ron said:


> Just found out that I will be homeless in 2 weeks …….


Why in 2 weeks Ron? is there something we can do to help?


----------



## Capt.Ron

My landlord is kicking us out to flip the house


----------



## fishnpreacher

Capt.Ron said:


> My landlord is kicking us out to flip the house


Well....that sux
Praying for you and this situation


----------



## PaytonWP

Capt.Ron said:


> My landlord is kicking us out to flip the house


Damn man that’s terrible. Surely there are laws against that.


----------



## Marshdweller08

Capt.Ron said:


> My landlord is kicking us out to flip the house


That definitely sucks. His character is not so good. Make a buck now and shit on people in a time of need.


----------



## Mark H

Enforce your lease.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capt.Ron said:


> My landlord is kicking us out to flip the house


That’s some BS. Lawyer up.


----------



## Capt.Ron

It will be handled in the end. He kicked 2 families out with small kids……. The entire hood is watching


----------



## Mark H

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s some BS. Lawyer up.


Depends. What does the lease say? Enforce the lease. If it says he has the house for x more amount of time, enforce the lease. If it says his lease has run out, what was he expecting? Lawyer up? I don't want the government controlling private contracts, real estate, vaccines or much else. Be consistent. You want the government to run things or not? If it becomes about emotions, we are all in deep doo. I could write a story that would have you weeping for the landlord but that shouldn't matter either.

Enforce the lease. Expect contracts/leases to be honored. If your lease is about to run out, try to sign another lease or expect to be evicted. If you let it go month to month, shame on you unless you are ready to leave at anytime. Or buy the property yourself. It's NOT your property. If we fail to honor property rights in this country, we become Venezuela.


----------



## redchaser

I thought Louisiana required 30 days notice on Evictions..


----------



## Capt.Ron

redchaser said:


> I thought Louisiana required 30 days notice on Evictions..


I’m making him give me paper work, especially now that the place in Buras isn’t going to work out


----------



## wwl

Just noticed this thread - as Ron said (and others) Houma / Chauvin / Cocodrie took a lot of damage. The camps between Boudreaux Canal and the Petit Caillou flood gate were hit both by winds and flooding due to the north wind pushing water out of Lake Boudreaux and into the "inside" of the levee. The camps above and below that area took some tremendous wind damage. My camp sustained flood damage and some wind damage - it had never flooded before and it was built in 1960. Lots of people that live in those areas have no water, electricity or gas, as well as damaged or completely destroyed homes. I have been going down every weekend to take gas, ice and food. if you want to help it is easy to find places to donate goods, services or money. 

Walker


----------



## Capt.Ron

wwl said:


> Just noticed this thread - as Ron said (and others) Houma / Chauvin / Cocodrie took a lot of damage. The camps between Boudreaux Canal and the Petit Caillou flood gate were hit both by winds and flooding due to the north wind pushing water out of Lake Boudreaux and into the "inside" of the levee. The camps above and below that area took some tremendous wind damage. My camp sustained flood damage and some wind damage - it had never flooded before and it was built in 1960. Lots of people that live in those areas have no water, electricity or gas, as well as damaged or completely destroyed homes. I have been going down every weekend to take gas, ice and food. if you want to help it is easy to find places to donate goods, services or money.
> 
> Walker


I think Joe Mohana found my shipping container like 6-7 miles away


----------



## Capt.Ron

Sportsman’s


----------



## Capt.Ron

Laperouse Grocery


----------



## MudSkipper

Not sure how the law works in La regarding this. Hopefully Capt. Ron and family will land solidly.


----------



## jmrodandgun

redchaser said:


> I thought Louisiana required 30 days notice on Evictions..


I own a couple of rentals. I'd have to look at my leases to be sure but if I remember correctly it's 5 days written notice for breach of contract. 10 days written notice before the of the month on month-to-month leases. This goes for both tenant and landlord. Usually 30 days written notice if there is an automatic renewal clause but this depends entirely only the original lease.


----------



## Marshdweller08

Capt.Ron said:


> Sportsman’s
> View attachment 183202


Damnit. I hate that for Ms. Wiiliams. She's tough as nails though. I hope she opens back up. I love that place. They treat everyone like family. So sad to see all of this happen to so many good people. God bless.


----------



## Marshdweller08

Capt.Ron said:


> Laperouse Grocery
> View attachment 183203


Thanks for sharing. I can't hit the "like" button beacause the reality SUCKS! lots of history in that store and family.


----------



## redchaser

It gets even worse further east. Leeville was really hit hard by Zeta last year, this storm pretty much finished the town off, very few structures left, Fourchon took tons of damage and Grand Isle is devastated. Any time communities take a storm like this it’s bad, but to get it less than a year after they had already taken significant damage from zeta is just crushing.


----------



## Capt.Ron

redchaser said:


> It gets even worse further east. Leeville was really hit hard by Zeta last year, this storm pretty much finished the town off, very few structures left, Fourchon took tons of damage and Grand Isle is devastated. Any time communities take a storm like this it’s bad, but to get it less than a year after they had already taken significant damage from zeta is just crushing.


Joe bobs is still there!!!


----------



## Capt.Ron




----------



## redchaser

Capt.Ron said:


> View attachment 183573


Can you apply for a salvage title??


----------



## Zika

Here's the link to my article for _Garden & Gun _on the storm's impact on Capt. Ron and a buddy on Grand Isle. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for all!









Sportsmen Look to Repair and Rebuild after Ida Swamps Fishing Communities


“It was ruthless and the baddest damn storm I’ve ever been through”




gardenandgun.com


----------



## MudSkipper

@Zika very nice article. Doubly interesting for me. I knew of the Calcutta boat those brothers own. Bad ass rig. I was glad to see where the building codes work. Lastly, I've never heard of Garden and Gun. I'll have to check it out. 👍


----------



## DBStoots

Zika said:


> Here's the link to my article for _Garden & Gun _on the storm's impact on Capt. Ron and a buddy on Grand Isle. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sportsmen Look to Repair and Rebuild after Ida Swamps Fishing Communities
> 
> 
> “It was ruthless and the baddest damn storm I’ve ever been through”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardenandgun.com


Nice article in a great publication. And, that's my hand in the picture holding up the redfish! .


----------



## Zika

DBStoots said:


> Nice article in a great publication. And, that's my hand in the picture holding up the redfish! .


Sorry Dave. Ron didn't mention your hand for a photo credit.


----------



## DBStoots

Zika said:


> Sorry Dave. Ron didn't mention your hand for a photo credit.


 He's got a lot more on his plate right now.


----------



## spc7669

Zika said:


> Here's the link to my article for _Garden & Gun _on the storm's impact on Capt. Ron and a buddy on Grand Isle. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sportsmen Look to Repair and Rebuild after Ida Swamps Fishing Communities
> 
> 
> “It was ruthless and the baddest damn storm I’ve ever been through”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gardenandgun.com


Enjoyed the article. Hoping Capt. Ron comes through OK


----------

